# Mileseey rangefinder



## hovis (Dec 9, 2020)

I thought I'd write a quick review incase anyone is interested in a laser without the £300 price tag.

Mileseey rangefinder with on/off slope for £95 on ebay (direct from manufacturer) the white one.  It was recommended by a golf pro.
I took it on the course and compared it to my bushnell hybrid over the last 5\6 rounds.  All I can say is it has performed flawlessly and is always within a yard of the bushnell.   It feels very good quality and with 6 x zoom finds pins no problem

The only negatives are
1 it takes maybe 1 to 2 seconds longer to lock onto the pin than a bushnell
2 the battery hatch is handy but if your bag took a propa soaking I'm not sure the battery compartment is waterproof.  I don't use the pouch it comes with I just sling it into a fleece lined side pocket.

Anyway if you want a lazer, especially with slope.  For £95 you can't wack it


----------



## banjofred (Dec 12, 2020)

My Bushnell has always been just a little off. I can stand in exactly the same spot...not moving more than an inch or two......and it is pretty normal for it to read 120, 119, 121 after checking several times. Not a big deal.....but I've always wondered why it keeps giving slightly different yardages. I've been tempted into a new one for a good while....£95 would work for me.


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2020)

Update.   Was getting some dodgy readings on this today.  I didn't realise the battery light was flashing in the corner.  The battery that's comes with it is gash!!! After I put a duracel in it the readings where back to normal and better still the speed in which it picks up a flag is now just as fast as a bushnell


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2020)

hovis said:



			Update.   Was getting some dodgy readings on this today.  I didn't realise the battery light was flashing in the corner.  The battery that's comes with it is gash!!! After I put a duracel in it the readings where back to normal and better still the speed in which it picks up a flag is now just as fast as a bushnell
		
Click to expand...

I have the Suoaki which was also less than £100 off Amazon https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/suaoki-laser-rangefinder.html

I also got rechargable batteries for it and the battery will last 2-3 rounds easily so I use one battery for my weekend, swap it for the following weekend and charge the one just used. Never have to worry about it dying on the course. Does your model have the option for rechargeables?


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have the Suoaki which was also less than £100 off Amazon https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/suaoki-laser-rangefinder.html

I also got rechargable batteries for it and the battery will last 2-3 rounds easily so I use one battery for my weekend, swap it for the following weekend and charge the one just used. Never have to worry about it dying on the course. Does your model have the option for rechargeables?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so.  Unless you charge the battery separately.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I also got rechargable batteries for it and the battery will last 2-3 rounds easily
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that sounds like its eating batteries given it is likely to be used for maybe less than 40-50 times per round, a few seconds each time. In contrast, I have a Calloway Range Finder, what i would call low mid range, think it was under £150, and have had it for about 5 years, and just recently replaced the batteries for the first time!


----------



## Steviefella (Dec 29, 2020)

Just bought one off eBay new for 60 quid and looking forward to giving it a try.  I’m not going to grumble over a couple of yards the way I play and if it’s only getting bought as my course winter greens don’t show up in the Hole19 gps app thingy.
 If it’s crap there’s always someone will give you your money back if you plonk them on eBay.


----------



## IainP (Dec 29, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			Blimey, that sounds like its eating batteries given it is likely to be used for maybe less than 40-50 times per round, a few seconds each time. In contrast, I have a Calloway Range Finder, what i would call low mid range, think it was under £150, and have had it for about 5 years, and just recently replaced the batteries for the first time!
		
Click to expand...

To balance, I bought the same model as Homie at a similar time and haven't changed the batteries yet. But I do have a gps so use the laser sparingly.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2020)

banjofred said:



			My Bushnell has always been just a little off. I can stand in exactly the same spot...not moving more than an inch or two......and it is pretty normal for it to read 120, 119, 121 after checking several times.
		
Click to expand...

Would a pro earning a living out of the game worry about 1 or 3 yards difference??
Certainly as someone who can hit a pitching wedge anywhere between 5 & 125 yards at any given time, I wouldn't be shelling out
😳😳😳


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 1, 2021)

I have one and it’s been ok....i prefer my old bushnell’s display when zapping a target as it was less cluttered.

also found that the Milleseey can ‘freeze’ and so the battery needs removing and re-inserting. Whether that is because it is cold, I don’t know. I have swapped batteries, but still the same issue.

for £100 though, it’ll work. I prefer using Skycaddie, but the rangefinder is a nice backup


----------



## banjofred (Jan 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Would a pro earning a living out of the game worry about 1 or 3 yards difference??
Certainly as someone who can hit a pitching wedge anywhere between 5 & 125 yards at any given time, I wouldn't be shelling out
😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't hit a pitching wedge 125 yards unless I hit the ball into the parking lot or something (and they haven't been able to prove it yet). During this time of the year.....my regular wedge lands at 90. 125 I'd be hitting at least an 8.....in this cold probably 7.

The reason I haven't changed it....is just what you stated.....it's close enough. Although....I'm one of those guys who will pull it out when I'm 27 yards out, because I want verification on how far it is. It just drives me a little crazy that I can stand perfectly still and the blasted thing might give me 3 different distances....obviously not missing the target since they are all within a yard or two. If I'm hitting well (it happens.....) I'm able to hit my wedges within a few yards of where I want them to go. Even though I've gone to carrying, I might add in a couple of my lower clubs again.....I don't mind the weight. Right now my 9 + 52 wedge are out of the bag....but I think they are going back in and I'll have 11 clubs. 

A guy I play with had a scope given to him a couple of years ago. I think it was just me and him on the first hole (using the scope for the first time) and he pulled out the scope for his second shot and launched it well over the green. After I asked him what the heck he was doing he said he hit it with the right club...didn't know why it went that far over....that's the club he always takes from 150. I give him a double take....."but you are standing just outside the red 100 marker.....no way that's 150". He had scoped the trees beyond the green. The scope is not a magical device.....I still make sure I have a close idea of what it *should *be giving me for a distance.


----------

